# 86580 tb skin test



## ksanthony (Jul 23, 2009)

Can you bill a 99211 in conjunction with the 86580?  Patient is only seen to have tb skin test administered.  If so, can you also bill the 99211 2 days later to read the tb skin test?


----------



## hthompson (Jan 18, 2010)

No, 99211 should not be billed with 86580 unless it's for something other than the TB test (like a HTN screen, for example).

It should be billed 86580 V74.1 for the placement and
99211 V74.1 for the reading


----------



## Patricia L Diaz (Feb 18, 2011)

*TB Read*



hthompson said:


> No, 99211 should not be billed with 86580 unless it's for something other than the TB test (like a HTN screen, for example).
> 
> It should be billed 86580 V74.1 for the placement and
> 99211 V74.1 for the reading




The insurance clerk in my office is now saying that the (reading) 99211 V74.1 is being now denied by Medicare...apparently since Jan 2011...anyone out there having this same problem/solutions??? Any input would be appreciated!


----------

